# Sticks for defense



## Batakali

I know this might be a touchy subject but for myself walking support is a secondary although appreciated function. I use my sticks primarily for defense. I do train in a few styles that use sticks, some of them primarily the walking stick or shillelagh and I've recently been incorporating the thunbstick into my exercises. The State and in particular the County that I live in doesn't allow for anything else carry wise. I'm interested in hearing if anyone else does the same and what kind of stick,any views on the subject or if anyone has been considering the stick as an option.


----------



## LilysDad

When I was younger, I practiced Aikido until I wrecked my knee. We sometimes worked out with a 4' oak staff.


----------



## Rodney

Not primarily. I'm on the heavy side though and any stick sturdy enough to support me is also sturdy enough to whack something with.

I honestly doubt I'll ever find myself in a situation where I would feel the need to use my stick as a weapon.

Rodney


----------



## gdenby

This topic came up some months ago. There was lots of debate about the pros and cons. I practiced karate for a number of years, although less so after smashing a knee up. We did practice with oak bo sticks. At this point, all my joints are so creaky that at best I could only use some of my staffs to jab at an assailant to keep them away. If I swung as I used to, I'd probably pop a couple vertebrae and probably one knee.


----------



## Sean

I bought a hickory cane blank with the idea of making a cane similar to the ones you find at canemasters. Havent gotten around to it yet. I do have some short strong sticks just long enough to perhaps be considered as walking aids but in fact act as more of a whacker than support. I have "balled" the tops. Around here althoguh you never know it would likely be more to dissuade an animal of four legged variety than two.


----------



## MJC4

We live in relatively rural area. More apt to have the farmers dog give you a problem than another human.


----------



## LilysDad

gdenby said:


> If I swung as I used to, I'd probably pop a couple vertebrae and probably one knee.


If your like me, the best use would be to shake it a kids and call them 'whippersnappers'.


----------



## Batakali

I have had the need, unfortunately, and as I've said before in the area where I live a walking stick is about the only option available. I will say though a stick doesn't have to be big and heavy to be effective, as anyone who was acquainted with a switch when they were kid can tell you!


----------



## cobalt

Interesting subject matter

Which does cause a wide range of views and very passionate views in Americans and Europeans regarding being able to defend yourselfs.

So just to put the cat amongs the pigeons , Its just a historical idea formed whilst America was developing , but think to carry a weapon of any kind cause other people to do the same. Problem is to many people would be quick to use it.

I have never thought of a stick as a weapon like most of you its something i dont need but like to see the craft being practised

I consider myself a European and hate to see even the police carrying weapons a neccesity now i know but at least most police don't carry a weapon and keep the truncheon discreetly placed here.

There are martial arts that use them here but its not that popular ,but probably like you use it for a exercise

The approach to for a stick for defence use I haven't come across here or any European country's I go to fairly regularly certainly my family's living in France and Holland think the same way


----------



## LilysDad

I was taught that you don't have to carry a stick for defense. Sticks are everywhere. A piece of lumber or a broom handle will do.


----------



## gdenby

An old Marine I knew, who also was a union shop steward, recommended a long stocking, and a big bar of Ivory soap. Less conspicuous, and you could wash up if you broke a sweat.


----------



## Whiteroselad

Thankfully I have never used a stick as a weapon but having said that we will never know if carrying a walking stick has deterred a would be assailant. A stick did however come in handy when I used to walk the dogs for separating squabbling pooches! N.


----------



## CAS14

Batakali said:


> I know this might be a touchy subject but for myself walking support is a secondary although appreciated function. I use my sticks primarily for defense. I do train in a few styles that use sticks, some of them primarily the walking stick or shillelagh and I've recently been incorporating the thunbstick into my exercises. The State and in particular the County that I live in doesn't allow for anything else carry wise. I'm interested in hearing if anyone else does the same and what kind of stick,any views on the subject or if anyone has been considering the stick as an option.


We moved to our current neighborhood over five years ago. The first year, I noticed two old guys (like me) who walked together daily, each carrying a long walking stick, but not using it. Our street is a mix of old homes and now a few new ones. The street lies between a high-priced neighborhood in one direction and a very poor neighborhood in the other. I prefer walking in the poorer neighborhood.

So late that first year, I had my first encounter with a very aggressive dog with no collar and no owner within sight. I used the tactic that I used once in Hoi An, Vietnam, just let your crazy come out, the animal senses that you're a bit off and turns and leaves you alone.

But then I realized why the two old gents always carried sticks. I began walking with a stout stick, and I do encounter a very aggressive dog somewhere in that neighborhood once or twice each year. They never get close enough that I have to use the stick. The threat is enough to scare them off, so far.

My favorites are a heavy beech stick, and a very heavy Bois d'Arc (aka Osage Orange, hedge apple) stick. These won't break, and they give the arms a wee bit of exercise if you lift them a thousand times or so on a three mile walk through the neighborhood.

I've told this before:

My grandfather was a WWI veteran who served in France. I visited him while on leave after Marine Corps boot camp. I was bragging about my boot camp promotion and my accomplishments there. He chuckled and said "I'll put my money on an old man with a good shillelagh over some young toughs any day." We both laughed. I don't think I told him that I was undefeated with pugil sticks in boot camp.

So, my worn out knees are my primary motive for using a walking stick. But I do feel more secure when walking in certain neighborhoods, or in certain forests where the risk of attack by a beast may be very small, but it does happen.


----------



## brokenolmarine

I taught police firearms and assisted with defensive tactics instruction for years. However, after nine knee surgeries, a major shoulder surgery, and a fall that caused major damage to my right femur last September, I am not the man I once was. The femur repair took an eighteen inch plate, twenty plus screws, and five steel surgical zip ties to repair. I am still using the walker or wheelchair. I have now had twenty one... count 'em, twenty one surgeries.

Cane or walking stick in hand... be silly not to consider what options are available to employ it as a defensive weapon. I have seen several instructional videos of very effective uses of even the lightweight CVS hook handled wooden cane. All a matter of technique and practice. I am lucky enough to live in a shall issue state, but I will still carry a cane with some power in the head.

Sigh... more than twenty years in one form of law enforcement or another. The wolves... prey on the weak, the wounded, and the elderly.


----------



## Rodney

There are some truly nasty antique examples of weapon canes out there. I would love to try making one just to see if I can.

Quite frankly I think you're more likely to get in trouble with the law for using something like a sword cane or other weapon cane than you would if you shot an attacker.

A heavy stick might be considered more walking aid than weapon though.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4

"Sigh... more than twenty years in one form of law enforcement or another. The wolves... prey on the weak, the wounded, and the elderly."

Sad statement but true.

I don't at this point in my life need a cane but I walk with a heavy black cherry ball topped cane in the city. Formidable looking piece of wood. Out here in the sticks (pun intended) we walk with a walking stick for balance and to shoo away the occasional farmers dog.


----------



## dww2

I've been mistaken for elderly a few times (because of the white beard) but it has only ever resulted in reduced price tickets at the movies. (That, and people thinking that Dad and I are brothers.)Never for weak or wounded, though.

Still, I keep a "persuader" under the seat of the gf's car. Nearly two foot long piece of ash with a heavy brass plumbing fitting at one end and a lanyard at the other. Made it for her when she was still working nights.

When walking in the woods with the dogs, I like to have my stick with me in case of four-legged trouble: moose, bear, coyote, bobcat, occasionally rabid raccoons and foxes all regularly seen in my neck of the woods.


----------



## CAS14

I no longer need a cane or stick, but I continue to walk in the neighborhood, in parks, and on wooded trails with a stick. My gym trainer helped me prepare for many months, for a full knee replacement on July 26, 2017. I am now jogging two to three miles before my gym workouts. But sticks are now a part of my life. Most of my family now sport my sticks too. Isn't it fun to make a special stick for a family member, a former mentor, or an old friend?

Vance


----------



## Red Kite

Mother always told me to use my head but I don't think she intended how in THAT way.....


----------

